# how to get to gingerbread without SBF?



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

hey guys. its been a while since i been on the forums and i noticed that there's a gingerbread MIUI now.

I'd like to ask the community for some help with getting to MIUI gingerbread without the need to SBF.

The main reason i need to do it this way is because i still can't SBF after so many failed attempts. i don't understand why. maybe you guys remember my story. maybe you don't. but i have 3 laptops at home and none of them installed with RSD will recognize my phone. ADB does however. just not in bootloader mode.

and yes i have tried the "Linux bootdisk" method and that still didn't work.

unless you can help me get my phone to SBF, I'd like to know the most safest and efficient way to get the newest OTA running MIUI. thanks guys


----------



## lowrida (Oct 3, 2011)

If you are still running on Froyo download parts 1 and 2 of TBH's .602 All-in-One updater here: 
http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/...rbread-update-4-5-602-rooted-ready-stock.html

This will upgrade you to stock gingerbread and retain root. Just boot into CWM and you will be able to flash your MIUI Gingerbread ROM.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you still on froyo?

There's always a chance you'll get stuck and have to sbf. You can even get stuck using team black hat's aio. If you live near southern Indiana, I can meet you. Good luck.


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

yeah. I'm still running the 2nd-init roms. ill give that link a look, and no sorry I'm actually in Hawaii, guys. thanks though!!


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

nars said:


> yeah. I'm still running the 2nd-init roms. ill give that link a look, and no sorry I'm actually in Hawaii, guys. thanks though!!


i looked at your old post and it looks like you're using an old version of rsd lite that requires a patch that was not installed. have you tried using rsd lite 4.8 or newer? if you need a good guide on doing an sbf, go to the link in my signature


----------



## nars (Jun 18, 2011)

yes razor. I've used every RSD lite i could find. i remember needing to use the patch back in the eclair days. still, no luck man. i don't know what could have caused it... sorry for having to bring this up again. i just feel left out when everyone's on gingerbread 2nd iinit roms.


----------

